# No Network DVR's Found



## Rocko62580

Had the tech install the Multi-room DVR system yesterday. It was working last night, but now it is not. He had a problem getting my HR-24, and HR-22 to "connect" to each other. Finally he did a reset on both DVR's and entered a code that forced an update. Does anyone know what that code is, and how to run the force update? I am hoping this might fix the problem for me.

Thanks!


----------



## dpeters11

Rocko62580 said:


> Had the tech install the Multi-room DVR system yesterday. It was working last night, but now it is not. He had a problem getting my HR-24, and HR-22 to "connect" to each other. Finally he did a reset on both DVR's and entered a code that forced an update. Does anyone know what that code is, and how to run the force update? I am hoping this might fix the problem for me.
> 
> Thanks!


Honestly forcing an update won't help, it was probably more the reboot that did it originally. You can do a menu reset from Menu>Setup>System Setup>Reboot and pressing dash to confirm. You shouldn't have to do that though. Under Whole Home in Setup, what does the status show?


----------



## Rocko62580

dpeters11 said:


> Honestly forcing an update won't help, it was probably more the reboot that did it originally. You can do a menu reset from Menu>Setup>System Setup>Reboot and pressing dash to confirm. You shouldn't have to do that though. Under Whole Home in Setup, what does the status show?


Status is Authorized on both DVR's, but there are no networked DVR's found.


----------



## The Merg

Attached to the HR22, you should have a DECA attached. Are all 3 of the green lights lit up on it?

- Merg


----------



## Rocko62580

The Merg said:


> Attached to the HR22, you should have a DECA attached. Are all 3 of the green lights lit up on it?
> 
> - Merg


Yes!


----------



## veryoldschool

What are the network settings in the info screen?
Do you have a DECA connected to your router, so this can control the network IPs?
Do the receivers show they're connected to the internet?


----------



## Rocko62580

veryoldschool said:


> What are the network settings in the info screen?
> Do you have a DECA connected to your router, so this can control the network IPs?
> Do the receivers show they're connected to the internet?


DECA is connected to router. Both receivers are sowing as connected to the internet, but the HR-24 is showing an error when I try to get network services.


----------



## veryoldschool

Rocko62580 said:


> DECA is connected to router. Both receivers are sowing as connected to the internet, but the HR-24 is showing an error when I try to get network services.


Networks services are meaningless, so that is a non issue.

Have you rebooted the receivers?

Does the HR24 show "coax network" under the info screen?


----------



## thekochs

I am not DECA expert so not sure if it uses IP addresses.  ....VOS ?

If so, another thought since worked and now not.....DHCP IPs or Static ? Example, you had notebook on network that was DHCP and you turned it off....everything from router still OK...however, power glitch to home over the night and router resets/re-assigns DHCPs and because table has changed could possibly assign new IP addresses to your STBs. Anyway, botom line...I always think it is good idea to assign static IPs to the STBs. Go into your router and see what the DHCP range is....example 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.120, or maybe it says start address with how many users. The IP address of the router/gateway I assume you have since you setup with Tech already....maybe 192.168.1.1 if Linksys for example. Anyway, pick a couple IP address below the 192.168.1.100.....say 192.168.1.*90* and 192.168.1.*91*....don't change any number other than the last octet/section. Go into Advanced Network settings in the STBs and put in the static IP for each....will need to put in your gateway IP, probably the subnet (guessing 255.255.255.0). Once you save a reboot may be needed.

I'm not saying this is the issue but if something works then not and it was overnight this may be one thought to try...does not hurt anything and really is best way to have setup anyway.


----------



## veryoldschool

thekochs said:


> I am not DECA expert so not sure if it uses IP addresses.  ....VOS ?
> 
> If so, another thought since worked and now not.....DHCP IPs or Static ? Example, you had notebook on network that was DHCP and you turned it off....everything from router still OK...however, power glitch to home over the night and router resets/re-assigns DHCPs and because table has changed could possibly assign new IP addresses to your STBs. Anyway, botom line...I always think it is good idea to assign static IPs to the STBs. Go into your router and see what the DHCP range is....example 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.120, or maybe it says start address with how many users. The IP address of the router/gateway I assume you have since you setup with Tech already....maybe 192.168.1.1 if Linksys for example. Anyway, pick a couple IP address below the 192.168.1.100.....say 192.168.1.*90* and 192.168.1.*91*....don't change any number other than the last octet/section. Go into Advanced Network settings in the STBs and put in the static IP for each....will need to put in your gateway IP, probably the subnet (guessing 255.255.255.0). Once you save a reboot may be needed.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the issue but if something works then not and it was overnight this may be one thought to try...does not hurt anything and really is best way to have setup anyway.


The DECAs don't care about IPs, but each receiver does & needs them.
This whole thing tends to work better with DHCP control than static IPs, "in general".
A normal system [all receivers] rebooting usually resolves this.


----------



## thekochs

veryoldschool said:


> The DECAs don't care about IPs, but each receiver does & needs them. This whole thing tends to work better with DHCP control than static IPs, "in general". A normal system [all receivers] rebooting usually resolves this.


OK...thx...scratch that idea. 
Out of curiosity since before DECA it was on Ethernet network did MRV use the physical MACs of the STBs ?...I guess I can see why they wouldn't tie to IP addresses.

Also, any insights on DHCP working better would be of interest, I tend to put all my "static" perhiperals (no pun intended) line Network printers, NAS and settop boxes on static IPs below my DHCP range. FYI, just bought a D_Link GiGe router and kinda cool new feature in it where you can reserve/assign DHCP addresses to specific MAC addresses of connected items...kinda like a static IP in reverse....kinda cool. Only benefit I've really seen for this is you can see by name who/what is going on in the network easier with the router tools.


----------



## veryoldschool

thekochs said:


> OK...thx...scratch that idea.
> Out of curiosity since before DECA it was on Ethernet network did MRV use the physical MACs of the STBs ?...I guess I can see why they wouldn't tie to IP addresses.
> 
> Also, any insights on DHCP working better would be of interest, I tend to put all my "static" perhiperals (no pun intended) line Network printers, NAS and settop boxes on static IPs below my DHCP range. FYI, just bought a D_Link GiGe router and kinda cool new feature in it where you can reserve/assign DHCP addresses to specific MAC addresses of connected items...kinda like a static IP in reverse....kinda cool. Only benefit I've really seen for this is you can see by name who/what is going on in the network easier with the router tools.


Networking "stuff" isn't my strong suit, so others will need to give you the nitty gritty.
Receiver's "auto settings" have worked better and this is where the DHCP can come in.
I too use reserve IP by MAC address which allows the DHCP to work and keep each receiver on the same IP. This is a leftover from when I used port forwarding, which I don't anymore.


----------



## sigma1914

Preface: I'm NOT well versed in networking.

Can/should you assign statics to the HRs under router settings? Currently, there are zeros in the static range. Also, under router status I have this, whatever it is:
Static DNS1: 209.18.47.61 
Static DNS2: 209.18.47.62 
Static DNS3: 0.0.0.0


----------



## The Merg

sigma1914 said:


> Preface: I'm NOT well versed in networking.
> 
> Can/should you assign statics to the HRs under router settings? Currently, there are zeros in the static range. Also, under router status I have this, whatever it is:
> Static DNS1: 209.18.47.61
> Static DNS2: 209.18.47.62
> Static DNS3: 0.0.0.0


What you have is fine.

Using Static DHCP / Reserved DHCP addressing is great for the cases where you want to be able to see what devices are currently connected to your router, but you also have the need to use port forwarding. On most routers, with regular static IP addressing, the router will not show you what devices are connected, so that is why people like Static IP addressing.

- Merg


----------



## thekochs

sigma1914 said:


> Preface: I'm NOT well versed in networking.
> 
> Can/should you assign statics to the HRs under router settings? Currently, there are zeros in the static range. Also, under router status I have this, whatever it is:
> Static DNS1: 209.18.47.61
> Static DNS2: 209.18.47.62
> Static DNS3: 0.0.0.0


DNS = Domain Name Server. Simply put....this is a server thru your ISP that translates external IP addresses to Name.....like Yahoo = IP Address blah blah. DHCP is the router dymanically setting/assigning the addresses to connect items attached to it along with the other settings needed. However, as dynamic states....that address it assigns can change. Many times DHCP is preferred (don't have to understand to work, good for items plugged in and out of a network...example notebook computer)...but I've found for static (stationary) items on a network like a Network Printer for example....or IMHO a STB....a static IP is good so nothing changes...locked in.

In order to do this you need to know something about networking but not alot. You need to know the router's DHCP address range so you are not typing in a static IP that is in this range. You need to put in the subnet mask...almost 100% of time is 255.255.255.0 which you can think of as a filter the network applies to the IP address request to know to search on your local network for an address to go outside. Lastly is the DNS...alot of times this can be left blank but knowing your ISPs primary and secondary DNS IP addresses is always good and speeds up the translation.


----------



## psuscott0483

Rocko62580 said:


> Had the tech install the Multi-room DVR system yesterday. It was working last night, but now it is not. He had a problem getting my HR-24, and HR-22 to "connect" to each other. Finally he did a reset on both DVR's and entered a code that forced an update. Does anyone know what that code is, and how to run the force update? I am hoping this might fix the problem for me.
> 
> Thanks!


the code is 02468


----------



## RobertE

Forceing a download on an existing receiver WILL NOT do anything towards enabling MRV.


----------



## veryoldschool

RobertE said:


> Forceing a download on an existing receiver WILL NOT do anything towards enabling MRV.


But what do you know?

Oh Yeah, you do this all day for a living.... nevermind. :lol:


----------

